# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Քուրդստան, իրականություն, թե՞ հեքիաթ

## Լեռնցի

Վերջերս արդեն հաճախ են շոշափվում այնպիսի եզրույթներ, ինչպիսիք են՝ քրդերի հարց, Քուրդստան պետություն, քրդերի անկախացում, և այլն...
Ինչքանո՞վ եք այն համարում իրատեսական, ու ի՞նչ եք կարծում, այն դրական, թե՞ բացսական ազդեցություն կունենա տարածաշրջանի վրա, և մասնավորապես, ինչքանով է այն նպաստավոր հայերի համար :

----------


## urartu

Հյուսիսային Իրաքում նրանք կարելի է ասել արդեն անկախ են, մնացել է միայն ձեվական մասը, դե նրանց անկախությունը այնքանով լավ կլինի, որ թուրքիային նոր հակակշիռ ուժ կլինի, իսկ մեզ համար դա վտանգավոր է նրա համար, որ թուրքիայի քրդերը հավակնում են արեվմտյան Հայաստանի հողերին, եվ դա որոշակիորեն, կարող է լավ չանրադառնալ մեր վրա

----------


## ministr

> Հյուսիսային Իրաքում նրանք կարելի է ասել արդեն անկախ են, մնացել է միայն ձեվական մասը, դե նրանց անկախությունը այնքանով լավ կլինի, որ թուրքիային նոր հակակշիռ ուժ կլինի, իսկ մեզ համար դա վտանգավոր է նրա համար, որ թուրքիայի քրդերը հավակնում են արեվմտյան Հայաստանի հողերին, եվ դա որոշակիորեն, կարող է լավ չանրադառնալ մեր վրա


Թե չէ հեսա հայհայա էդ հողերը մեզնով էինք չէ անելու  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հյուսիսային Իրաքում նրանք կարելի է ասել արդեն անկախ են, մնացել է միայն ձեվական մասը, դե նրանց անկախությունը այնքանով լավ կլինի, որ թուրքիային նոր հակակշիռ ուժ կլինի, իսկ մեզ համար դա վտանգավոր է նրա համար, որ թուրքիայի քրդերը հավակնում են արեվմտյան Հայաստանի հողերին, եվ դա որոշակիորեն, կարող է լավ չանրադառնալ մեր վրա


Բայց էդ հողերը իրավականորեն մեզ չեն պատկանում, իսկ ընդհանուր որ նայենք, ավելի լավ ա հիմա քրդերը վերցնեն, հետո քրդերից վերցնելը ավելի հեշտ կլինի, քան թուրքերից:  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (12.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Թե չէ հեսա հայհայա էդ հողերը մեզնով էինք չէ անելու


Մարդիկ կան, որ էդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ ներդրումներ են անում:  :Wink: 
Եվ հենց Թուրքիայում ապրող հայերից կամ սփյուռքում ապրող հայերը:
Ի դեպ Քուրդստանի հարցը առաջ էր քաշվել դեռ 19-րդ դարի վերջին ու 20-րդ դարի սկզբին, ու իմաստն էն է եղել, որ հայերին մեջտեղից հանեն:
Սրա մասին ես կտեղադրեմ Րաֆֆու հոդվածներից Քուրդստանին վերաբերվող:

----------


## urartu

> Բայց էդ հողերը իրավականորեն մեզ չեն պատկանում, իսկ ընդհանուր որ նայենք, ավելի լավ ա հիմա քրդերը վերցնեն, հետո քրդերից վերցնելը ավելի հեշտ կլինի, քան թուրքերից:


դե հա, բայց թե ստեղ հոգեբանական պահ կա, եսիմ :Dntknw:

----------


## ministr

> Մարդիկ կան, որ էդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ ներդրումներ են անում: 
> Եվ հենց Թուրքիայում ապրող հայերից կամ սփյուռքում ապրող հայերը:
> Ի դեպ Քուրդստանի հարցը առաջ էր քաշվել դեռ 19-րդ դարի վերջին ու 20-րդ դարի սկզբին, ու իմաստն էն է եղել, որ հայերին մեջտեղից հանեն:
> Սրա մասին ես կտեղադրեմ Րաֆֆու հոդվածներից Քուրդստանին վերաբերվող:


Եթե մեկը բիզնեսա անում Արևմտյան Հայաստանում էդ իրա պրոբլեմնա թե քրդերն ինչ ոնց  :Smile:  Դրանից մեզ ոչ տաքա ոչ սառը  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Մարդիկ կան, որ էդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ ներդրումներ են անում: 
> Եվ հենց Թուրքիայում ապրող հայերից կամ սփյուռքում ապրող հայերը:
> Ի դեպ Քուրդստանի հարցը առաջ էր քաշվել դեռ 19-րդ դարի վերջին ու 20-րդ դարի սկզբին, ու իմաստն էն է եղել, որ հայերին մեջտեղից հանեն:
> Սրա մասին ես կտեղադրեմ Րաֆֆու հոդվածներից Քուրդստանին վերաբերվող:


Աշխարհի արարման պահից հայերին մեջտեղից հանում են.. ես նույնիսկ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ թուրքիայի տարածքում ապրող դինոզավրերը լուրջ ուզեցել են ոչնչացնեն Հայաստանի տարածքում ապրող դինոզավրերին  :Tongue: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ ես հեչ չեմ զարմանա եթե քրդերը իրենց քրդստանը պատկերացնեն ՀՀ տարածքի վրա...

----------

Բիձա (19.11.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Բայց էդ հողերը իրավականորեն մեզ չեն պատկանում, իսկ ընդհանուր որ նայենք, ավելի լավ ա հիմա քրդերը վերցնեն, *հետո քրդերից վերցնելը ավելի հեշտ կլինի, քան թուրքերից:*


Ինչու՞:  :Xeloq: 
Նրանք  արդեն պայքարել են այդ հողի համար ( հայերին վռնդելով թուրքերի հրամանով և իրենց սեփական գայթակղվածությամբ), նրանց լիքը սերունդներ այդտեղ ապրել են և մինչև անկախությունը դեռ կապրեն, նրանք վայ թե նորից կպայքարեն այս անգամ իրական  անկախության համար, գուցե արյուն էլ թափեն: 
Իսկ հետո կգան հայերն ու կասեն՝ կներեք, բայց էդ մերն ա եղել Նոյան թվին, դե հիմա հետ տվեք՞:

Դու որ քուրդ լինեիր, ի՞նչ կպատասխանեիր :Think: :
Հերիք չի՞ բոլորից մի բան ուզենք, որ ինքներս ենք մեղավոր կորցնելու համար:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու որ քուրդ լինեիր, ի՞նչ կպատասխանեիր:
> Հերիք չի՞ բոլորից մի բան ուզենք, որ ինքներս ենք մեղավոր կորցնելու համար:


Եկ՝ քրդերի մասին չմտածենք, մեր մասին մտածենք, միշտ մեզ ուրիշի դրության մեջ ենք դնում, հայի խասյաթ ա, ես էլ եմ էդձև, բայց ճիշտ չի :Sad:

----------


## Տատ

Պարզապես, երբ հարցը տալիս ես (ծիպա՝ քուրդ, հողերս տուր), պետք է մոտավոր պատասխանը պատկերացնել: Եվ այն կլինի քմծիծաղ կամ դանակ: Եվ ճիշտ կլինի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Քուրդիստան պետություն կլինի՝ վաղ թե ուշ. կարևոր չեն սահմանները: Մեզ վրա նրանով կանդրադառնա, որ կունենանք նոր հարևան, հարաբերությունների մեջ կմտնենք միջազգային իրավունքի նոր տեսակի սուբյեկտի հետ: Կարծեմ իրենք արդեն սուբյեկտ են՝ որպես անկախության համար պայքարող ազգ: Իսկ Արևմտյան Հայաստանի մասին միգուցե բավական է երազել, հը՞ :Smile: : Հայկական 45 հազարանոց իրողությունը չենք կարողանում ըստ հավուր պատշաճի պահել:

----------

urartu (12.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քուրդիստան պետություն կլինի՝ վաղ թե ուշ. կարևոր չեն սահմանները: Մեզ վրա նրանով կանդրադառնա, որ կունենանք նոր հարևան, հարաբերությունների մեջ կմտնենք միջազգային իրավունքի նոր տեսակի սուբյեկտի հետ: Կարծեմ իրենք արդեն սուբյեկտ են՝ որպես անկախության համար պայքարող ազգ: Իսկ Արևմտյան Հայաստանի մասին միգուցե բավական է երազել, հը՞: Հայկական 45 հազարանոց իրողությունը չենք կարողանում ըստ հավուր պատշաճի պահել:


Երազել պետք է, բայց իրատեսականորեն, պարզ է, որ ոչ ոք սկուտեղի վրա մեզ ոչ մի թիզ հող չի տալու, բայց այդ հողերի մասին պետք չի մոռանալ, ով գիտի, մի օր կգա հարմար պահը, և մենք կկարողանանք տեր կանգնել մեր կորցրածին: Ինձ համար ծիծաղելի է այսօրվա հանգամանքներում, երբ ինչ-որ պայմանագրերից են խոսում, բայց վաղը եթե մենք կարողանանք զենքով տեր կանգնել այդ հողերին, այդ ժամանակ այդ պայմանագրերը մեզ պետք կգան: Մի խոսքով, այսօրվա համար չլինող բաներ եմ ասում, բայց ով գիտի, թե վաղը ինչ կլինի:

*Տատ* ջան, ես քեզ հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, դրա համար մենք էլ մեր դանակները պետք է սրենք, ու եթե պահը գա, օգտագործենք, ոչ թե մտածենք քրդերի մասին, թե այս մարդիկ այսքան պայքարել են, հալալ է իրենց, այս հողերին արժանի են, պիտի մենք արժանի լինենք, այլ բան է, որ այսօր թերևս այնքան էլ արժանի չենք:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Քամու բերած խաբար ա, բայց …
Ասում էր քրդստանի անձնագրեր են տպվում եվրոպական, գերմանալեզու մի երկրում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երազել պետք է, բայց իրատեսականորեն, պարզ է, որ ոչ ոք սկուտեղի վրա մեզ ոչ մի թիզ հող չի տալու, բայց այդ հողերի մասին պետք չի մոռանալ, ով գիտի, մի օր կգա հարմար պահը, և մենք կկարողանանք տեր կանգնել մեր կորցրածին: Ինձ համար ծիծաղելի է այսօրվա հանգամանքներում, երբ ինչ-որ պայմանագրերից են խոսում, բայց վաղը եթե մենք կարողանանք զենքով տեր կանգնել այդ հողերին, այդ ժամանակ այդ պայմանագրերը մեզ պետք կգան: Մի խոսքով, այսօրվա համար չլինող բաներ եմ ասում, բայց ով գիտի, թե վաղը ինչ կլինի:


Մի՞թե այդ երազները չեն խանգարում, որ այսօր մեր պետությունը զարգացնելու փոխարեն, Սփյուռքը մեծ միջոցներ է ծախսում անիմաստ: Գիտեն թե հենց իրենց շնորհիվ է, որ այ այս հարցը այսպես լուծվեց, էս մի նախագեն սպառնաց թուրքերին: Ոչ ոչ և կրկին ոչ :Stop:  Երբ պետք է թուրքերին ճնշել, մյուսները գիտեն՝ որ հարցերից օգտվել: Նույնիսկ եթե հայերը լռեն, իրենց փոխարեն էդ պահին կխոսի մեկը, եթե պետք եղավ: Հիմա կա քրդական հարցը, ի՞նչ հայկական հարցի մասին է խոսքը: Գենոցիդի մասին բանաձևը 1948-ին է ընդունվել, էդ ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չեն պատժվել թուրքերը: Քո կարծիքով քաղաքակիրթ կոչված ազգերը չգիտե՞ն, որ եղել է նման բան: Իրենք ավելի ստույգ տվյալներ ունեն, քան՝ մենք, որովհետև իրենց դեսպանները լավ տվյալներ են հավաքել, դե թող մեկը իր արխիվները բացի:  Թուրքերը քրդերի հարցն էլ փորձեցին գենոցիդի միջոցով լուծել, բայց աղմուկը մեծ էր: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ինչ-որ մեկը կանգնե՞ց դատարանի առաջ՝ որպես գենոցիդ իրականացնող: Իսկ Բրազիլիայում տեղացի հնդիկներին /կարծեմ 10 հոգուց էլ պակաս հնդիկ էին սպանել/ սպանելու համար, 2 հոգի դատապարտվեցին: Կարճ ասած՝ հերիք ա երազեք, կամ գոնե <<հետաձգեք>> այդ երազները... որովհետև զենքի ուժով թուրքերից հող վերցնելը այ արդեն երազների շարքից ա:

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ Արևմտյան Հայաստանի մասին միգուցե բավական է երազել, հը՞


Երազելը, սեփական Հայրենիքը վերադարձնելը և այդ ուղղությամբ գործելը երբեք էլ չպետք է դադարեցնել...

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչու՞: 
> Նրանք  արդեն պայքարել են այդ հողի համար ( հայերին վռնդելով թուրքերի հրամանով և իրենց սեփական գայթակղվածությամբ), նրանց լիքը սերունդներ այդտեղ ապրել են և մինչև անկախությունը դեռ կապրեն, նրանք վայ թե նորից կպայքարեն այս անգամ իրական  անկախության համար, գուցե արյուն էլ թափեն: 
> Իսկ հետո կգան հայերն ու կասեն՝ կներեք, բայց էդ մերն ա եղել Նոյան թվին, դե հիմա հետ տվեք՞:
> 
> Դու որ քուրդ լինեիր, ի՞նչ կպատասխանեիր:
> Հերիք չի՞ բոլորից մի բան ուզենք, որ ինքներս ենք մեղավոր կորցնելու համար:


Տատ ջան, համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Ու իմ ասածն էլ նրա մասին չէր, որ գնալու ենք բարի դեմքով ասենք տվեք, իրենք էլ տալու են: Տենց բարի դեմքով նույնիսկ Սովետի մեջ չեղավ Ղարաբաղը պոկել երկրի մի մասից ու միացնել մի այլ մասին, էլ չեմ խոսում այլ երկրի տարածք վերցնելու մասին: Խոսքը հենց կռվով վերցնելու մասին է, իսկ դրան այլընտրանք չկա: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, եթե ենթադրենք, որ Քրդստան պետություն կարա լինի մեր պատմական հողերում, ավելի լավ է կռվել այդ դեռևս չկայացած ու ձևավորման փուլում գտնվող երկրի դեմ, քան թե աշխարհի խոշորագույն տնտեսությունն ու բանակը ունեցող երկրներից մեկի հետ: :Smile: 

Բայց միևնույն է, ես դեմ եմ որ էդ տարածքները հիմա մենք վերցնենք: Մենք հիմա ունենք երկիր, որից դեռևս մարդիկ փախնում են: ՈՒ մեր գերխնդիրը պետք է լինի, ոչ թե տարածքների մասին մտածելը, այլ էս եղած հողում կայուն, զարգացած ու հզոր երկիր ունենալը: Երբ ունենանք էդ երկիրը, երբ Հայաստանը լքած մարդիկ վերադառնան, էդ ժամանակ էլ կարելի է մտածել տարածքների մասին: Ասածս կարող է մի քիչ իդեալական հնչել, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե Հայաստանի բնակչությունը հասնի ասենք թե 7 միլիոնի, այդ ժամանակ էդ տարածքները շատ կարճ ժամկետում մերը կդառնա: Մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ աստիճանաբար պետք է լինի: Առաջնայինը երկիրը երկիր սարքելն է: Ու հիմիկվա փուլում քրդերին չարժե վերաբերվել որպես թշնամու, հենց գոնե այն պարզ սկզբունքով, որ իմ թշնամու թշնամին իմ բարեկամն է, չնայած վերջերս ինչ-որ լսել եմ, որ թուրքերը էլ մեր թշնամին չեն  :LOL: 

Քրդստան պետության հետ կապված ասեմ, որ այնուամենայնիվ չեմ կարծում, թե նրանք պետություն կունենան: Քրդերը ոնց ոչ ուղտի ականջում քնած լինեն: Պետք ա դրսից բշտի տան, որ սրանք էլ վեր կենան ու պայքարեն: Եթե լինի էլ էդ պետությունը, դա ավելի շատ կլինի ոչ թե քրդերի ազատագրական պայքարի արդյունքը, այլ դրսի ուժերի ցանկությունը: Հետո էլ ըստ մի տեսակետի, քրդական ազատագրական պայքարի առաջնորդներից շատերը եղեռնից փրկված ու քրդացած հայեր են, որը իմ կարծիքով չի բացառվում:

----------


## Տատ

> Տ եթե ենթադրենք, որ Քրդստան պետություն կարա լինի մեր պատմական հողերում, ավելի լավ է կռվել այդ դեռևս չկայացած ու ձևավորման փուլում գտնվող երկրի դեմ, քան թե աշխարհի խոշորագույն տնտեսությունն ու բանակը ունեցող երկրներից մեկի հետ:


Մինչև *մեր* երկիրը *կկայանա ու կձևակերպվի,* քրդերն այնքան կշատանան, որ էլի չենք կարողանա :Smile: : Այդ պահն էլ չի գալու, դա մի էրկու անգամ է գալիս պատմության մեջ, արդեն եկել է, բաց ենք թողել:

Ուրիշ բան, որ կարելի է նրանց օգնել ու ահագին ավտոնոմիա խոստանալ ու իրոք ապահովել: Գինը՝ թուրքերին քշենք միասին: Կհամաձայնվե՞ն: :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երազելը, սեփական Հայրենիքը վերադարձնելը և այդ ուղղությամբ գործելը երբեք էլ չպետք է դադարեցնել...


Բարի երազում...
Իսկ այդ ի՞նչ է կատարվում <<սեփական Հայրենիքը վերադարձնելու ուղղությամբ>> :Think: : Լուսավորեք անտեղյակիս:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մինչև *մեր* երկիրը *կկայանա ու կձևակերպվի,* քրդերն այնքան կշատանան, որ էլի չենք կարողանա: Այդ պահն էլ չի գալու, դա մի էրկու անգամ է գալիս պատմության մեջ, արդեն եկել է, բաց ենք թողել:


Իմ ցանկությունն էլ հենց էն ա, որ մեր երկրի կայանալու ու ձևակերպվելու արագությունը մեծ լինի քրդերի բազմացման արագությունից  :Jpit: 




> Ուրիշ բան, որ կարելի է նրանց օգնել ու ահագին ավտոնոմիա խոստանալ ու իրոք ապահովել: Գինը՝ թուրքերին քշենք միասին: Կհամաձայնվե՞ն:


Մեր նպատակը թուրքերին քշելը չի, այլ հողերը հետ բերելը: Նենց որ թուրքերին որ քշենք, կարող ա հետո էլ թուրքերի հետ միանանք ու քրդերին քշենք: Նույն ձև ժամանակին մեր ֆիդայիներից շատերը կռվում ու օգնում էին բուլղարներին, հույներին ու թրքական լծի տակ եղած այլ ազգերին: Բոլորը անկախացան ու իրենց տարածքները վերցրին, իսկ մենք ոչ:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում հիմիկվա պայմաններում քրդերին կարելի է աջակցել:

----------


## Տատ

> Բայց ամեն դեպքում հիմիկվա պայմաններում քրդերին կարելի է աջակցել:


Մենք ինքներս դեռ (և միշտ) մեզանից ուժեղ դաշնակից ու հովանավորող ենք փնտրում, նայում դես ու դեն, թե ով մեր իրավունքն ու բարեկեցությունը կապահովի, բացարձակապես անհաջող...Ինչ մնաց մեզնից թույլին աջակցենք, ղեկավարենք ու մի օգուտ էլ քաղենք...

Քուրդերին պետք չէ թերագնահատել: Նրանք նույն պահանջներն ունեն արևմտյան հայաստանի հողերի նկատմամբ, իրենք էլ թուրքերից երկար են այդտեղ, և, ի տարբերություն հայերի, հիմա էլ այդտեղ են (նշանակություն չունի ցեղասպանության գինը):
Եթե կարողանան անկախանալ՝ իրենցն է:

----------

REAL_ist (13.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*ՐԱՖՖԻ, "Քրդական Միություն"
1880թ*Բեռլինի վերջին կոնգրեսի1 վճիռները Հունաստանի ևՉեռնոգորիայի վերաբերությամբ կողմնակի կերպով մերժելու և եվրոպական պետությունների պահանջումների առջև դժվարություններ հարուցանելու համար Բ. Դուռը2 ստեղծեց ալբանական միությունը3: Իսկ Հայկական խնդիրը յուրխանձարուրի մեջ խեղդելու համար նա աշխատում է այժմկազմել մի քրդական միություն:Դեռ մի քանի ամիս առաջ Կ. Պոլսի թուրք մամուլը անամոթաբար սկսեց հռչակել քուրդ տարրի քաղաքակրթական հրաշալիքները, որոնցով հայկական լեռների այդ վայրենի գազաններին աշխատում էր ներկայացնել Եվրոպայի աչքումոչ միայն իբրև արևելքի, այլև իբրև արևմուտքի լուսավորիչներ4: Մի այդպիսի երեխայական աչքակապությունըթուրք մամուլի կողմից, ստոր է ամեն կրիտիկայից, այն մամուլի, որ մի ժամանակ պահանջում էր քրդերի իսպառ բնաջինջ անելը, նրանց ոչնչացնելը, որպես անպետք և վնասակար մի տարր, որպեսզի Թուրքիայի արևելյան սահմանագլուխներն ազատվեին այդ ավազակների անընդհատ ասպատակություններից:Սուլթան Աբդուլ Մեջիդը5 (1) հայտնվեցավ որպես միսպառնալի գործիք քրդերին ոչնչացնելու համար, և նրանցանշուշտ վիճակված կլիներ ենիչերների կոտորածը, եթեայն ժամանակվա երևելի դիպլոմատ և առաջին վեզիր Ալիփաշան չմեղմեր սուլթանի բարկությունը: Խորամանկ վեզիրըկարողացավ համոզել խալիֆների դյուրահավատ գահակալին` հայտնելով այն միտքը, թե քուրդերը, թեև ավազակ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ պատրաստի զինվորներ են Թուրքիայի համար, և կառավարությունը պետք է փոքրիշատե զիջանի նրանց անկարգություններին, որպեսզի նրանքմիջոցներ ունենային ապրելու և հարկավորած ժամանակծառայեին որպես քաջ պատերազմողներ: Իսկ այդ զիջողությունը խիստ թանկ էր նստում կառավարությանը: Ամայացնելով սահմանագլխի ամբողջ գավառները, վերջին չքավորության մեջ ձգելով ժողովրդին,խանգարելով երկրագործությունը և վաճառականությունը`քրդերը ոչ միայն իրանք հարկ չէին վճարում, բայց միևնույնժամանակ զրկում էին տերության գանձարանը որևիցե եկամուտ ստանալու այն երկրներից, որ այդ վայրենիները դարձրել էին իրանց հափշտակությունների ասպարեզ:
Սուլթան Աբդուլ Ազիզի6 (2) կառավարությունը քրդերին զսպելու համար այն եզրակացության հասավ, թե պետք է նրանց զինաթափ անել, թե պետք է նրանց հեռացնել վրանաբնակ հովվի թափառաշրջիկ կյանքից և ընտելացնելերկրագործի հաստատաբնակ կյանքին7: Ամեն աշխատություններ ապարդյուն անցան, և քրդերը մնացին միշտ աստանդական հովիվներ և իրանց անասունների հոտերով ամառը թափառում են Հայաստանի հովասուն լեռների վրա, իսկ ձմեռը իջնում Տիգրիսի հովտի ջերմ տափարակների վրա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրանց զինաթափ անելուն, այդ նույնպես մնաց անկատար, չնայելով, որ Վանի փաշաներից մեկը հնարեց մի ծիծաղելի տուրք, որով քրդերը պարտավորվում էին վճարել մի նշանակյալ հարկ, եթե կշարունակեին զենք կրել:Այդ միջոցներում սկսվեցան կառավարության ճնշումները քուրդ ցեղապետների վրա: Բագրխան բեկին աքսորելը և նրա ազգատոհմի մեծ մասը սրից անցկացնելը պետք է համարել այն սաստիկ հարվածներից մեկը, որ թուրք կառավարությունը որևիցե ժամանակ հասցրել է քրդերին: Դրանից հետո քուրդ ցեղապետները դարձան կառավարությաններկայացուցիչների ձեռքում մի տեսակ արդյունքի աղբյուր: Նրանց բանտարկում էին, տանջում, աքսորում, և այդ բոլորը կատարվում էր ոչ այնքան երկիրը խաղաղեցնելու նպատակով, որքան օգուտ էր բերում փաշաներին, որոնք, կաշառքներ ընդունելով, կրկին բաց էին թողնում կալանավորին8: Կարգ և կանոն պահպանելու այդ ձևը առիթ էր տալիս քուրդ ավազակներին ավելի ևս եռանդով հարատևել իրանց հափշտակությունների մեջ` կապիտալ ձեռք բերելու համար, որպեսզի նրանով կարողանային ազատվել, եթե մյուս անգամ պատահեր նրանց կալանավորված լինել: Քրդերի հասկացողությամբ այդ անիրավացի ճնշումները, այդ անդադար հալածանքները սնուցին քրդերի մեջ մի սաստիկ թշնամություն դեպի թուրք կառավարությունը մասն ավորապես և դեպի առհասարակ թուրքերն ընդհանրա-պես: Խանգարում Էին նրանց սովորական կյանքի եղանակը, զրկում Էին նրանց ապրուստի միջոցներից` ավազակությունից, որ քրդերի ցեղային և ավանդական սովորությամբ համարվում է ոչ բոլորովին անբարոյական մի պարապմունք: Այդ ատելությունը դեպի թուրքերը առիթ տվեց քրդերին ավելի մոտենալ հայերին և ավելի մտերմանալ նրանց հետ: Քրդերի ամբողջ ժողովուրդը, բաժանված լինելով բազմաթիվ տարբեր և միմյանց հետ թշնամի ցեղերի, անկարելի էր, որ նրանց մեջ կազմվեր միություն, որով կարողանային ընդդիմանալ կառավարության ճնշումներին: Պատսպարված լինելով հայկական լեռների մեջ, նրանք իրանց վրեժխնդրությունը լրացնում էին նրանով, որ, կողոպտելով երկրի մի մասը, հեղեղի նման անցնում էին մի ուրիշ երկիր, և տեղային վարչությունները իրանց անզոր ուժերով երբեք չէին կարողանում վերջ դնել քրդերի անընդհատ արշավանքներին:
Իսկ այդ ցեղերի մեջ կային և այնպիսիները, որոնք համեմատաբար ավելի հանգիստ էին բնավորությամբ, որոնք, որպես միամիտ հովիվներ, ապրում էին նահապետական պարզ կյանքով: Այդ վերջինների ցեղապետները ոչ սակավանգամ դիմում էին հայ էֆենդիների և հայոց հոգևոր առաջնորդների օգնությանը թուրք կառավարիչների կամայականությունից պաշտպանություն գտնելու համար: Հայ էֆենդիները և հայոց հոգևոր առաջնորդները, որոնք ավելի նշանակություն ունեին կառավարության առջև, որպես երկրի գլխավոր և մեծամասնություն կազմող ազգաբնակության ներկայացուցիչներ, չէին խնայում իրանց պաշտպանությունը, թեև այդ պաշտպանությունը շատ հաճելի չէր կարող լինել հայ ժողովրդին, որ պատմական ատելություն ուներ դեպի քրդերի առհասարակ բոլոր ցեղերը: Այդ էր պատճառը, որ Վանի առաջնորդ Պողոս վարդապետը հարուց յուր դեմ մի ահագին կուսակցություն այն պատճառով միայն, որ նա պաշտպանում էր քուրդ ցեղապետներին, նրանց հետ բարեկամություն էր պահպանում և պատահած ժամանակ յուր սեպհական ծախքերով ազատում էր նրանց բանտերից: Շարունակ տասն տարի Վանի հայերը բաժանված էին երկու կուսակցության, որոնցից մեկն աշխատում էր պաշտոնից հեռացնել քրդասեր առաջնորդին, իսկ մյուսն աշխատում էր պահպանել նրան: Այդ կռիվները երկար զբաղեցրին Կ. Պոլսի հայոց մամուլին և ոչ սակավ հոգսեր պատճառեցին պատրիարքարանին: Հայ առաջնորդների և հայ էֆենդիների` քրդերի խաղաղասեր ցեղերին պաշտպանելը մի ուրիշ նպատակ չուներ, բացի նրանից, որ վաճառականները այդ ցեղերի հետառևտրական հարաբերություններ ունեին, մատակարարում էին նրանց կենսական անհրաժեշտ պիտույքներ և փոխարենն ստանում էին նրանց հովվական արդյունաբերությունը, որպես էին` յուղ, պանիր, բուրդ և անասուններ: Շատ պարզ է, որ քրդերի կողոպտվելը թուրք կառավարության պաշտոնատարներից վնասում էր հայ վաճառականների, հայ կապիտալիստների շահերին, որովհետև քրդերը միշտ նրանց փողի պարտականություն ունեին: Այդ հարաբերություններն ստեղծեցին հայերի և քրդերի մի քանի ցեղերի մեջ սերտ հավատարմություն, որ ավելի բարեկամական կերպարանք էր ստանում, որքան թուրքերը նեղացնում էին նրանց: Բայց կային հայերին և թշնամի ցեղեր: Այս վերջինները նույնքան թշնամի էին հայերի հետ, որքան իրանց հարազատ ազգակիցների հետ: Սակավ չէր պատահում, որ քրդի մի ցեղ հարձակվում էր մյուսի վրա և կողոպտում էր նրան, և այսպիսով կռիվը, կոտորածը, անհաշտությունը նրանց մեջ մնում էր որպես ժառանգություն ևանցնում էր սերունդից սերունդ: Այդ կռիվների մեջ խառնվում էին և հայերը: Աղբակա, Շատախի, Բուլանըխի, Մոկաց երկրի և Սասունի հայերը ունեին իրանց դաշնակից քուրդ ցեղեր, որոնց հետ միացած շատ անգամ կռվում էին ընդհանուր թշնամու դեմ: Ոչ մահմեդական, այլ ՙեզըդի՚ աղանդին պատկանող քրդերը9, միշտ հալածված լինելով իրենց մահմեդական ցեղակիցներից, հայերի հետ պահպանում էին բարեկամական հարաբերություններ: Հայերն այն աստիճան հավատարմություն ունեին դեպի այդ ցեղը, որ իրանց անասունները հանձնում էին դրանց հովիվներին պահելու, հայերի տան սպասավորները, աղախինները, երկրագործական մշակները մեծ մասամբ եզըդիներ էին: Դրանք կատարում էին հայերի մի քանի կրոնական արարողությունները, պահում էին Ս. Սարգսի, Ս. Գևորգի պասերը, զոհ էին մատուցանում հայոց նշանավոր ուխտատեղիներում, և Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին և Դավիթ մարգարեին համարում էին Աստուծո ընտրյալների ամենագլխավորը: Եզըդիները, համարյա բոլորը, գիտեինհայերեն խոսել, և մեր վարդապետներից մեկը միայն (որհայ կղերից ծաղրական մտքով ստացավ ՙհրաշագործ՚տիտղոսը) մտածեց եզըդիների մեջ տարածել Լուսավորչական կրոնը և գրագիտություն հայոց այբբենարանով:
Քրդերի և հայերի հարաբերությունները այդ դրության մեջ էին մինչև վերջին ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմի10 ծագելը: Պատերազմի ժամանակ թուրքաց կառավարությունը,նրան բոլորովին կրոնական բնավորություն տալով11, շեյխերի, մուֆթիների և ղազիների ձեռքով կարողացավ վառել քրդերի ֆանատիկոսությունը: Եվ այն բոլոր քուրդ հրոսակները, որ հազարներով դիմում էին Տեր-Ղուկասովի գունդերի դեմ, բոլորը կռվում էին նրանց հոգևորականների առաջնորդությամբ, որպիսիներն էին` Շեյխ Ջելալեդդինը և Շեյխ Իբադուլլահը: Թեև պատերազմի ժամանակ քուրդ հրոսակները մի նշանավոր օգուտ չկարողացան տալ, թեև նրանք կողոպտում էին և ավերակ էին դարձնում բուն թուրքաց երկրները, որոնք դեռ գրավված չէին ռուսներից, այնուամենայնիվ, այդ բարբարոսությունները դարձրին քրդերի վրա անգլիական ագենտների ուշադրությունը12, որոնք Հայաստանում տարածված էին թուրքաց բանակների մեջ: Անգլիացիք գտան Հայաստանում երկու գլխավոր ցեղեր, որոնցից մեկը` քրդերը, ատում էին ՙգյավուրներին՚ և խառնվեցան թուրքաց զորքերի հետ, իսկ մյուսը` հայերը, համակրում էին ՙգյավուրներին՚ և ամեն հնարքներ գործ էին դնում հեշտացնելու ռուսաց հաղթությունները: Քրդերի հակակրությունը դեպի ռուսները և հայերի համակրությունը, այդ երկու հակառակ արտահայտությունները բավական էին մի սխալ գաղափար13 տալու անգլիացիներին, հորինելու այն պլանը,որ նրանք նպատակ ունեին կազմել Հայաստանի վերաբերությամբ: Բայց անգլիացիք չուզեցին մտածել, որ եթե թուրքաց հայերը համակրությամբ էին վերաբերվում դեպի ռուսները14, այդ ուներ յուր բնական պատճառները: Նրանք տեսնում էին իրանց ազգակիցներին ռուսական Հայաստանում ավելի բարեբախտ վիճակի մեջ, մինչդեռ իրանք օրըստօրեմաշվում և ոչնչանում էին մի անկարգ և նենգամիտ կառավարության բարբարոսությունից: Եթե այդ կառավարությունը փոխվեր15 դեպի լավը, անտարակույս, հայերը կհաշտվեին նրա հետ: Բայց հայերի վիճակը շատ չէր հետաքրքրում անգլիացիներին16, նրանց մի ուրիշ բան էր հարկավոր: Նրանց հարկավոր էր մի զորավոր պատնեշ, որ կանգնեցնեին ռուսների առջև, փակեին նրանց ապագա աշխարհակալությունների ճանապարհը դեպի Հայաստան` թույլ չտալով նրանց մոտենալ Եփրատի հովտին, որով իրանց Հնդկաստանի շահերը պահպանած էին համարում: Եվ այդ պատնեշը, անգլիացիների կարծիքով, կարելի էր կառուցանել միմիայն քրդերից, որովհետև հայերին հավատալ և հայերի վրա հույս դնել նրանք չէին կարող, մանավանդ, որ քրդերին ավելի ընդունակ էին գտնում իրանց նպատակների համար. Քրդերը իրանց ձեռքում զենք ունեին, իսկ հայերը` ոչ: Այդ էր պատճառը, որ երբ պատերազմի ժամանակ զանազան հայկական քաղաքներում նշանակվեցան անգլիական կոնսուլներ, Բիկոնսֆիլդի (3) մինիստրության17 և նրա Կ. Պոլսի ներկայացուցչի` Լեարդի առաջին հոգսը եղավ Հայաստանը Քրդստան անունով մկրտել18 և քրդական միության սկիզբը դնել: Պատերազմից հետո անգլիական կոնսուլներն սկսեցինառանձին ուշադրություն դարձնել քուրդ տարրերի վրա, երևակայական միությանը նրանց մեջ կազմելու մտքով19: Սկսեցին նրանց առաջ քաշել, հայերին հետ մղել, սկսեցին նրանց ցեղապետների և շեյխերի հետ բարեկամություն հաստատել և ամեն միջոցներ գործ դնել, որ քրդերի անջատված և միմյանց հետ թշնամական հարաբերություն ունեցող ցեղերի ընդհանուր ուժերը միացնեն մի ամբողջության մեջ: Դա ոչ միայն դժվարին, այլև անհնարին էր: Դարերով կազմված ժառանգական անհաշտությունը քրդերի հարյուրավոր ցեղերի մեջ չէր կարելի անգլիական քաղաքագիտության հրաշքով միանգամից անհետացնել, մանավանդ, որ վայրենի քուրդը քաղաքացիական նրբության հետ շուտով ընտելանալ չէր կարող: Այդ բոլոր ջանքերի հետևանքն այն եղավ, որ քրդերը, տեսնելով, որ իրանց վրա ուշադրություն են դարձնում, ավելի երես առան, ավելի հանդուգն դարձան և հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ ռուսաց բանակը կանգնած էր Սան-Ստեֆանոյի մեջ, Խնուսի կողմերում, քրդերն սկսեցին կոտորել հայերին, իսկ Աղբակա Բաշկալեի կողմերում Շեյխ Իբադուլլահը ոչնչացրեց ավելի քան հիսուն հայոց գյուղեր և արժանացավ Վանի անգլիական կոնսուլի սիրալիր այցելությանը: Բիկոնսֆիլդի մինիստրության ընկնելուց հետո հիշյալ երևակայական պատնեշը, այդ արհեստական խարխուլ շենքն ինքն իրան քայքայվեցավ20: Քրդական միության գաղափարը օդի մեջ ցնդվեցավ, բայց Քրդստան անունը մնաց, անգլիացիք չկարողացան իրանց թքածը հետ լիզել: 

_Շարունակելի_

----------

Javakhk (19.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

_Շարունակություն_

Երբ Բեռլինի վերջին կոնգրեսի սեղանի վրա դրվեցան Հունաստանի և Չեռնոգորիայի խնդիրները, և երբ Կ. Պոլսի եվրոպական դեսպանները ներկայացրին Բ. Դռանը իրանց միաբան գրությունը Հայաստանի վերանորոգությունների մասին21, այն ժամանակ թուրքաց կառավարությունը ակամայից հիշեց քրդական միությունը, որ Բիկոնսֆիլդի մինիստրության ծնունդն էր: Ասում ենք ակամայից, որովհետև թուրքաց կառավարությանը շատ հաճելի չէր կարող լինել այդ միությունը, որի բաժանման մասին ինքը շատ տարիներով աշխատած էր, արհեստական կերպով անհաշտություն սերմ ցանելով քուրդ ցեղերի մեջ, որպեսզի նրանց միաբանությունը խանգարի, նրանց ուժերը թուլացնի և այդպիսով հպատակ և հարկատու ժողովուրդ դարձնի: Բայց պետք էր հաշտվել հանգամանքների հետ, քաղաքականությունն այդ պահանջում էր. պետք էր Եվրոպային մի խրտվիլակ (տցչՈսՏ) ցույց տալ22: Այդ ժամանակ` որպես սկզբում հիշեցինք, թուրք մամուլը մի կողմից սկսեց վառել քրդերի խավար ֆանատիկոսությունը,մյուս կողմից հռչակել նրանց քաղաքակրթական արժանավորությունները, նրանց գրականությունը, դպրոցները, արհեստը և այլն, որոնք բոլորը միայն ՙՀակիկաթի՚ ևՙՎակիթի՚ երևակայության մեջ գոյություն ունեին: Թուրքմամուլն սկսեց նաև դատապարտել ՙվայրենի՚ հայերին, որոնք ՙբարբարոսաբար՚ հարստահարում էին ՙխեղճ՚ քրդերին, այլ խոսքով, սկսեց բողոքել գառների դեմ, որ գիշատում էին գայլերին...23: Դեռ Բ. Դուռը չէր տված դեսպանների միաբան գրության պատասխանը Հայաստանի վերանորոգությունների մասին, հանկարծ Կ. Պոլսում հայտնվեցան քուրդ պատվիրակներ, իբր Շեյխ Իբադուլլահի (4) կողմից ուղարկված (բայց իսկապես թուրքաց մայրաքաղաքի մեջ սարքված), որոնք, ներկայացնելով Արեգին փաշային, պահանջում էին քրդերի և Քրդստանի (անունը փոխած Հայաստանի) համար ինքնավարություն24: Ի՞ նչ էր նշանակում այդ աչքակապությունը: Հարցը շատ պարզ է: Խոսքը Հայաստանի (թուրքերի հայացքով` Քրդստանի) ինքնավարության և նրա վերանորոգությունների վրա էր: Եթե պետք էր տալ այդ երկրին ինքնավարություն, ինչո՞ ւ չտալ քրդերի անունով, որոնք այդ երկրի տերն էին, որոնք այդ երկրի նախկին բնիկներն էին և որոնք իրենց կուլտուրայով բարձր էին մյուս բոլոր ազգաբնակություններից, առավելապես` հայերից,,.Եվրոպական դեսպանները, իհարկե, ուշադրություն չդարձրին Արեգին փաշայի այդ ֆոկուսների վրա, և քուրդ պատգամավորությունը ոչինչ հետևանքի չհասավ25: Դրանից հետո ալբանական միության հեղինակը` Արեգին փաշան, սկսեց քրդական միության վրա երազել: Այդ միջոցին թուրք մամուլը, հետևաբար, յուր խոսքը փոխել սկսեց: Այժմ քրդերին մի կուլտուրական, զարգացած, խաղաղասեր և բարոյական ժողովուրդ ներկայացնելը շատ ձեռնտու չէր կարող լինել: Նույնպես ձեռնտու չէր ասել, թե քրդերն այն աստիճան բարի, առաքինի և խեղճ են, որ հարստահարվում են ՙվայրենի՚ հայերից: Պետք էր ներկայացնել նրանց որպես անգութ գազաններ, որպես բարբարոս ֆանատիկոսներ, որոնք պատրաստ են մի րոպեում ոչնչացնել բոլոր հայերին, եթե նրանց ինքնավարության վրա խոսք կլիներ26: Այդ բոլորի մեջ այն միտքը կար, որ Եվրոպային ցույց տային, թե Բ. Դուռը հակառակ չէ Հայաստանում վերանորոգություններ մտցնելու առաջարկությանը, և նա, ինքը, շատ է ցանկանում կատարել այդ, բայց նա ունի յուր առջև մի մեծ դժվարություն, և այդ դժվարությունը կայանում է քրդերի և առհասարակ մահմեդական ամբոխի մոլեռանդության մեջ, որոնց կրոնին և սովորություններին հակառակ է ամեն մի վերանորոգություն: Կամենում էին ցույց տալ, որ եթե կառավարությունը մահմեդական ժողովրդի կամքին հակառակ գնար, կարող էր պատճառ տալ մի մեծ կոտորածի27 քրիստոնեից դեմ, որի համար Բ. Դուռը դժվարանում էր իրան պատասխանատու համարել: Թե որքան խաբեական էին այդ ենթադրությունները, կարող է հասկանալ ամեն մի մարդ, որ փոքրիշատե տեղեկություն ունի ասիական Թուրքիայի դրության վրա: Մահմեդականներն այդտեղ նույնքան ճնշված են, նույնքան հարստահարված են անկարգ կառավարությունից, որքան քրիստոնյաները: Մահմեդականներն ավելի ևս ցանկանում են մի բարվոք կառավարություն, և դրան ապացույց կարող է լինել դեռ չզսպված Մունթեֆիկ արաբների ապստամբությունը, Ղոզան-դազլիների ապստամբությունը և այն վերանորոգությունները, որ պահանջում էր Միհրդատ փաշան Սիրիայի համար, և որ համառությամբ մերժվեցավ Բ. Դռնից: Մահմեդական մոլեռանդությունը մի խրտվիլակ է, որով Բ. Դուռն աշխատում է միշտ վախեցնել Եվրոպային: Այնքան խոսվում է Հայաստանի վերանորոգությունների, Հայաստանի ինքնավարության մասին, այնքան բացատրություններ են տրվում Բ. Դռան կողմից, բայց որքան հայկական լեռների գայլերը տեղեկություն ունին այդ բոլոր բանակցությունների մասին, նույնքան տեղեկություն ունի քուրդ ժողովուրդը: Այդ բոլորը խոսվում, շինվում, սարքվում են Կ. Պոլսում: Քուրդին ինչո՞ վ կարող են հետաքրքրել Հայաստանի ինքնավարությունը կամ այնտեղ մտցնելիք վերանորոգությունները: Նա ո°չ լրագիր է կարդում և ո°չ գիտե, թե ինչ է կատարվում յուր բնակած լեռների մյուս կողմում: Այսուամենայնիվ, Բ. Դռանը նպաստավոր էր ցույց տալ մի քրդական միության, եթե նա գոյություն չուներ, պետք էր հայտնել, թե կարող է կազմվել, որպես այդ ենթադրում է ՙՕսմանլի՚ լրագիրը: Արդյոք կարո՞ ղ է կազմվել, ահա այդ հարցը պարզելուհամար մենք հարկավոր ենք համարում մի փոքրիկ գաղափար տալ, թե ինչ տեսակ ժողովուրդ է քուրդը: Նախնական ժողովուրդներից, որոնք մնացել են արևելքում, չկա մեկը, որ քրդերի նման պահպանած լինի կենցաղավարության այն ձևերը, որով ապրում էին հովիվներն իրանց նահապետական դարերում: Եվ արևելքում չկա մի ժողովուրդ, որ քրդերի նման բաժանված լինի բազմաթիվ ցեղերի: Միայն Վասպուրականի մեջ կարելի է հաշվել մինչև 120 միմյանցից տարբեր ցեղեր, որոնք զանազանվում են բարբառներով, սովորություններով և մինչև անգամ կրոնով: Այդ ցեղերը ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեն, նրանց չէ միացնում որևիցե հասարակական կապ, ամեն մի ցեղ առանձնացած է իր մեջ, ապրում է իր նեղ, սահմանափակ կյանքով: Մի ցեղի շահերը շոշափելով մյուսին, պատճառ է տալիս նրանց մեջ անհաշտ թշնամության. ոխակալությունը, արյան վրեժխնդրությունն անցնում է նրանց մեջ սերնդից սերունդ: Որպես խաշնարած և հովիվ ժողովուրդ, քրդերը մինչև այսօր չսովորեցին հաստատաբնակ կյանքին: Նրանց հայրենիքն այնտեղ է, որտեղ նրանց անասունների համարարոտ կա: Այդ պատճառով ամբողջ տարի գաղթում են մի երկրից դեպի մյուսը: Գարունը, ամառը և աշունը անց են կացնում հայկական լեռների վրա, իսկ ձմեռը գաղթում են դեպի ավելի տաք երկրներ, որպիսին են Գարմեանի, Հեքիաբիի գավառները, Տիգրիսի արևելյան ափունքի դաշտավայրերը, կամ Միջագետքի անապատի տափարակները: Կան այնպիսի ցեղեր, որոնք ձմեռը մնում են Հայաստանում, տարածվում են հայոց գյուղերում և հայոց տների մեջ հյուրասիրություն են գտնում: Բուն քրդական գյուղերը, որոնք խիստ սակավաթիվ են Հայաստանում, ներկայացնում են մի կարգ գետնափոր խրճիթներ և տարվա երեք եղանակներում դարտակ են լինում: Միայն ձմեռը կարելի է նրանց մեջ բնակիչներ գտնել, որոնք իրանց անասունների հետ խլուրդների նման պատսպարվում են մթին, գետնափոր խորշերում և անհամբերությամբ սպասում են գարնանը, որ դուրս գան իրանց որջերից: Ամբողջ Հայաստանում չէ կարելի ցույց տալ մի քաղաք,որ գոնե մի հատ քուրդ բնակիչ ունենա: Ի՞ նչ պետք է անե քուրդը քաղաքում, նա արհեստ չգիտե, վաճառականությամբ չէ պարապում, խանութ չունի, ծառայության մեջ չէ մտնում: Քուրդը հովիվ է, նրա բնակության տեղը` լեռները, ձորերը և անապատներն են: Թուրք կառավարության28 բոլոր ջանքերը քրդերին հաստատաբնակ անելու մասին անցան ապարդյուն: Թուրք կառավարությունը ամեն հնար գործ էր գնում, որ քրդերը կալվածատեր լինեին, պարապվեին երկրագործությամբ: Բայց քուրդը հող չէ սիրում, հողը կարող է կապել նրան երկրի հետ, մինչդեռ նա ցանկանում է ազատ լինել, գաղթել և անդադար գաղթել: Ավազակը մեկ տեղում երկար կանգնել չէ կարող: Քրդերի գյուղերը, ինչպես ասացինք, Հայաստանում շատ փոքրաթիվ են, այն ևս ձմեռվա բնակության համար: Այդ գյուղերը, ինչպես որ շուտով հիմնում են նրանք, այնպես էլ շուտով քանդում են և թողնում են ավերակ: Քրդերի գյուղերը և նրանց շարժական ՙօբաները՚ (ՑՈոՏՐ) ոչնչով չեն զանազանվում միմյանցից: Տեսնում ես քրդերի մի խումբ յուր ՙաչալուղները՚ (տաղավարները) կազմում է մի ձորի մեջ, մնում է այնտեղ, որքան ժամանակ անասունների համար ճարակ կա, հենց որ վերջացավ, հավաքում է ՙաչալուղները՚ և տեղափոխվում է մի ուրիշ ձոր: Այսպես էլ նա հիմնում է իր ՙղշլաղները՚ (ձմեռանոց), փորում է գետինը, ծածկում է թուփով և մացառներով, և ահա նրա խրճիթը պատրաստ է. մյուս ձմեռ քուրդը թողնում է նրան և մի այլ տեղ է շինում նրա նման մի բան: Քրդերը Հայաստանում (մասնավոր բացառությամբ) կալվածքներ, անշարժ սեպհականություն չունեն: Եթե նրանք ունեն մի կտոր հող, տալիս են հայերին մշակելու համար: Հանգամանքները երբեմն ստիպում են նրանց թողնել բնակած երկիրը, այնուհետև նրանք այնքան հեշտությամբ մոռանում են իրանց հողերը, որքան հեշտությամբ ձեռք էին բերել նրանց: Այս բոլորից պարզ երևում է, որ քրդերը հայրենիք չունեն, նրանք ոչնչով կապված չեն Հայաստանի հետ: Դրանովպետք է բացատրել քրդերի անդադար գաղթականությունը Պարսկաստանից դեպի Թուրքիա և Թուրքիայից դեպի Պարսկաստան: Քրդերը երբեք չեն եղել բարեկամ թուրքին և լինել ևս չեն կարող29: Վերջին ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմի ժամանակ թեև ավարառության նպատակով քրդերից մի քանի խմբեր խառնվեցան թուրքաց բաշիբոզուկների հետ, բայց հենց որ թուրքերը հաղթվում էին, քրդերը առաջինն էին լինում, որ սկսում էին կողոպտել նրանց բանակը: Թուրք զինվորների ամենաընտիր զենքերը, որ ստացել էին անգլիացոց շնորհիվ, մեծ քանակությամբ անցել էին քրդերի ձեռքը և վաճառվում էին Պարսկաստանում ամենաչնչին գներով: Սխալ է այն կարծիքը, որ առհասարակ տարածված է քրդերի մասին, իբր թե նրանք մի քաջ ժողովուրդ են: Քրդերը, ինչպես մյուս վայրենի ցեղերը, այն քաջությունը չունեն, ինչ որ հասկացվում է այդ բառի բուն նշանակությամբ: Իսկապես քաջ լինելու համար պետք է գիտակցաբար ոգևորված լինել որևիցե գաղափարով: Բայց քուրդը իդեալ չունի: Ի՞ նչը կարող է դրդել նրան արյուն թափելու, բացի հափշտակասիրության ըղձից: Իսկ մի այդպիսի քաջություն` գազանի քաջություն է, երբ որսի ետևից է ընկնում: Մի անգամ հաղթվեցավ քուրդը, մի անգամ ջարդ կերավ, այնուհետև նա կորցնում է իր բոլոր արիությունը: Այնքան դարերի ընթացքում քրդերը չկարողացան Հայաստանում մի հասարակություն ստեղծել, հաստատ հիմք դնել և իրանց շահերով կապված լինել այդ երկրի հետ30: Քրդերը Հայաստանի քաղաքացի չեն: Նրանք նույնպիսի թափառական խմբեր են, որպիսին են այդ երկրի բոշաները, զազաները, թուրքմենները, չերքեզները և այլ վայրենի ցեղերը, որոնք այսօր այստեղ են, իսկ մյուս օրը նրանց հետքն անգամ չէ երևում: Այս բոլորից պարզ է, թե որքան իրագործելի է այն գաղափարը, որ կոչվում է քրդական միություն: Քրդական միություն Հայաստանում կազմել անկարելի է, բայց մի բան կարող է պատահել: Թուրք կառավարության ներկայացուցիչները կարող են գրգռել քրդերի զանազան ցեղապետներին, այս և այն շեյխին, որ կողոպտեն հայոց գյուղերը: Քրդերն այդ հանձն կառնեն, երբ նրանց թույլ է տրվում անպատիժ ավազակություն գործել: Նրանք կսկսեն Հայաստանում կողոպտել, այրել, սպանել, և այդ բոլոր բարբարոսություններին Կ. Պոլսում31 կտան քաղաքական կերպարանք: Դեռ անցյալ տարվա աշնան ժամանակը Շեյխ Իբադուլլահն անցնելով Պարսկաստանի սահմանից թուրքաց հողի վրա, Աղբակա և Բաշ-Կալեի գավառում կրկին ոչնչացրեց մինչև քսան հայոց գյուղեր: Այդ մի պարզ ասպատակություն էր, որ համարյա ամեն տարի պատահում է Հայաստանում, բայց Կ. Պոլսում նրան տվեցին քաղաքական բնավորություն: Նույնը կարող է պատահել և այսուհետև32: Թուրքաց կառավարության ներկայացուցիչները գաղտնի կերպով կգրգռեն քրդերին հայերի դեմ, կոտորած կսկսվի, իսկ Կ. Պոլսում թե Բ. Դուռը և թե թուրք մամուլը կսկսեն գոչել` ահա քրդական միությունը, տեսա՞ ք, այդ բոլոր կոտորածը Հայաստանին ինքնավարություն և հայերի համար արտոնություններ պահանջելու համար է: 

*Շարունակելի*

----------

Javakhk (19.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

_Շարունակություն_

Մինչդեռ քրդերն ինքնավարության և Հայաստանի վերանորոգությունների մասին ոչինչ գաղափար չունեն և հասկանալ անգամ չեն կարող, թե ինչ բան է վերանորոգությունը: Նրանք կկատարեն իրանց բարբարոսությունները, ինչպես միշտ լոկ հափշտակասիրության նպատակով, բայց թուրքաց կառավարությունը կտա նրանց քաղաքական նպատակ: Թե այսպես և թե այնպես, զանազանությունը մեծ չէ, քուրդն արդյոք գիտակցաբա՞ ր կգործե, թե՞  մեքենաբար, բոլորը միևնույն հետևանքին կհասնեն, որ Հայաստանում կոտորած տեղի կունենա: Փաստեր արդեն կան: Դեռ երեկ կարդացինք մի հեռագիր, որով Վանի անգլիական կոնսուլը իմացում է տալիս Կ. Պոլիս, թե քրդերը ոչնչացրին հայոց 13 գյուղեր: Հարցնում ենք, ի՞ նչ պետք է անեն այդ դեպքում հայերը33: Մինչև հիմա, երբ քրդերը կողոպտում էին, այրում էին, սպանում էին, հայերը դիմում էին թուրքաց կառավարությանը և դատաստան էին պահանջում: Բայց հիմա, երբ կառավարության ներկայացուցիչներն իրանք են դրդում քրդերին բարբարոսություններ գործել, էլ ո՞ ւմ կարող են դիմել հայերը: Մեզ կպատասխանեն, թե Եվրոպային, որ հանձն է առել հսկել Հայաստանի բարեկարգությունների վրա34: Բայց մինչև Եվրոպան կքննե, կտեղեկանա Հայաստանում գործվածները, մինչև օգնության ձեռք կհասցնե (կհասցնե՞  արդյոք), ինչպես ասում են` ջուրը կգա, ջրաղացը կտանի…Հայերն այժմ լավ հասկացել են այդ: Հասկացել են, որ հասել է մի վճռական րոպե, երբ կամ պետք է հանձն առնելստրկաբար ոչնչանալ, կամ եթե ցանկանում են իրանց գոյությունը պահպանել, հարկավոր է միացած ուժերով ընդդիմադրել35 քրդերի վայրենի հարձակումներին: Ուրիշ ճարչկա: Այդ իսկ պատճառով կազմվեցան հայերից զինյալ խմբեր, որոնց նպատակն է ոչ թե ապստամբություն, ոչ թե պատերազմել թուրքաց կառավարության դեմ, այլ պատժել քրդերին, եթե նրանք կհանդգնեին խռովել Երկրի խաղաղությունը և կողոպտել անզեն հայ գյուղացիներին: Այդ խմբերը, որոնց թիվը փոքր չէ, շրջում են հայկական լեռների վրա, դիտում են շարժումը և ամեն տեղ վրեժխնդիր են լինում, երբ նկատում են քրդերի կողմից որևիցե անգթություն36: Հայոց զինյալ խմբերը մինչև անգամ պաշտպանում են քրդերի խաղաղասեր ցեղերին, երբ պատահում է այս վերջինները ենթարկվել են իրանց ցեղակիցների բարբարոսությանը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով քրդերից շատերը միացած են հայերի հետ և ավելի բարվոք են համարում կռվել ընդհանուր թշնամու դեմ, քան թե վնասել հայերին, որոնցից միշտ օգնություն և հավատարմություն են վայելած: Հայոց զինյալ խմբերի հետ միացել են երևելի Մար Շիմոնի քաջ ասորիները37: Մար Շիմոնը` Ջոլամերիկի լեռների այդ հզոր իշխանը և պատրիարքը, չէր կարող մոռանալ այն հին և սոսկալի հարվածքը, որ նախորդ Մար Շիմոնի (5) ժամանակ Բոտանի բռնակալ Բադիրխան բեկ անունով քուրդ ասպատակը հասցրեց պատրիարքի տանը` իսպառ կողոպտելով նրան և կոտորելով մինչև տասն հազար ասորիներ: Այն օրից քրդերի և Մար Շիմոնի ցեղի մեջ շարունակվում է մի անընդհատ թշնամություն, որ շատ անգամ պատճառ էր տալիս արյունահեղ կռիվների: Դեռ երկու տարի առաջ, երբ քրդերը ասպատակեցին Ջոլամերիկի մի քանի գյուղերը և արոտից ավարի առան պատրիարքի ջորիների երամակը, ասորիները այդ ժամանակ, սաստիկ ջարդ տալով քրդերին, հետ խլեցին կողոպուտը: Ունենալով անդադար ընդհարումներ քրդերի հետ` Մար Շիմոնը հենց խաղաղության ժամանակներում միշտ պատրաստ ուներ մինչև 30-40 հագար զինյալ մարդիկ, իսկ այժմ ամբողջ Ջոլամերիկի թե° հայերը և թե° ասորիները զինված են: Անցյալ ձմեռվա սովը յուր սարսափելի հետևանքների հետ միևնույն ժամանակ սաստիկ նպաստեց հայերի այժմյան շարժմանը: Սովի ժամանակ հայերը պարզապես տեսան թուրք պաշտոնատարների չարամտությունը, որոնք ամեն նենգավոր միջոց գործ էին դնում, որքան կարելի է բազմացնել հայ սովամահների թիվը38: Այդ ժամանակից հայերը ավելի խորին կերպով համոզվեցան, որ Թուրքիան նպատակ ունի իսպառ բնաջինջ անել հայկական տարրը: Այդ ժամանակից ծագեց հայերի մեջ անձնապաշտպանության զգացմունքը: Սովը ունեցավ իր և ուրիշ օգուտները. նա կապեց բարոյապես ամբողջ հայ ազգի սրտերը, որոնք աշխարհի ամենահեռավոր անկյուններից սկսեցին թափել այնտեղ իրանց առատ նվերները39: Սովը հաշտեցրեց հայերի հետ մի քանի քուրդ ցեղեր, որոնք հավասար օժանդակություն էին ստանում հայոց մասնաժողովներից, որոնք Հայաստանի բոլոր քաղաքներում կազմված էին սովատանջներին օգնելու նպատակով: Վերջապես, սովի պատճառով ներկա տարվա գարնանը մշակների ահագին բազմություն` Վանի, Մուշի, Բաղեշի և Հին Բայազետի կողմերից անցան դեպի Ռուսաստան և տարածվեցան Անդրկովկասի բոլոր գավառներում40: Այդ մշակները, այժմ լսելով Հայաստանի վտանգը, խմբերով վերադառնում են դեպի իրանց հայրենիքը: Թուրքաց հայերի այժմյան շարժումն իրական փաստ է, նա դարավոր տխուր հալածանքների մի ազդու հետևանք է, նա պատմական անհրաժեշտությունների մի սոսկալի արտահայտություն է: Թուրքիան կարող է զսպել այդ շարժումը նրանով միայն, երբ կատարի հայերի իրավացի պահանջը41: Բայց քանի որ հայկական խնդիրը մեռցնելու նպատակով Թուրքիան կաշխատի քրդական միություն հնարել,17Թիվ 1 (Թիվ 1 (1177)),, մարրտ -- ապրրիիլլ,, 22009 թ..դրանով ավելի ևս կբորբոքի հայերի արդար կատաղությունը...42
(Րաֆֆի, Երկերի ժողովածու, հ. 11, Հրապարակախոսական և գրական - քննադատական հոդվածներ, Նաիրի հրտ., Երևան, 1991, էջ 336)
Ծանոթագրությունը չեմ տեղադրել, այն կարող եք ընթերցել http://oukhtararati.com/amsagrer/ կայքի 17 ամսագրից;

----------

Javakhk (19.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե կարողանան անկախանալ՝ իրենցն է:


Ճիշտ ես, եթե կարողանան անկախանալ իրենցն է: Նույն ձև էլ, եթե մենք կարենանք հետ վերցնել, մերն է: Մեր համար սկզբունքային տարբերություն չկա, թե հիմա ումն է` քրդերինը, թե թուրքերինը? Մեր համար կարևորը այն է, որ դա մի օր մերը պիտի դառնա: Թե էդ մի օրը երբ կլինի, ես էլ չգիտեմ:

Իսկ քրդերին կարելի է աջակցել ոչ պետության մակարդակով: Դա կարծում եմ նույնիսկ անթույլատրելի է: Բայց այ սփյուռքը կարող է քրդերին օգտագործել, թուրքիայի դեմ կռվի մեջ: Ու կարծում եմ դա արվում էլ է:

Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, նորից եմ ասում, չեմ կարծում թե քրդերը կանկախանան: Համենայն դեպս, Թուրքիայի տարածքում: Իրաքում միգուցե և անկախանան:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինձ թվում է Րաֆֆու հոդվածը որոշակի պատկերացում տալիս է իրականության մասին;
Ինչևէ. կարծում եմ լինելու է Քրդստանը ու տրամաբանական է, որ համապատասխան պատերազմով; 
Պարզապես պիտի համատեղեն, միանգամի պրծնեն սաղ հարցերից` համապատասխանաբար Իրանից, Թուրքիա-Քրդստանից, Հայաստան-Ադրբեջանից, Վրաստանից;
Նամանավանդ Թուրքիային ու մուսուլմաններին մի լավ ապտակ հասցնելը հիմիկվա եվրոպացիների համար օրհասական անհրաժեշտություն է դառնում, ու չես էլ հասկանում ուր են վազում սրանք....

_Է՜հ, Աշխա՜րհ, կանգնի՜ր, Իջնո՛ղ ունես;_

հ.գ. տեսնես հայերը կկարան վերջապես պատմական սկզբունքայնություն դրսևորեն;

----------


## Lion

> Բարի երազում...
> Իսկ այդ ի՞նչ է կատարվում <<սեփական Հայրենիքը վերադարձնելու ուղղությամբ>>: Լուսավորեք անտեղյակիս:


Ամեն մարդ այդ ուղղությամբ պետք է կատարի իր ձեռքից եկածը: Անձամբ ես` գիրք եմ գրում...

----------

Լուսաբեր (14.11.2009), Շինարար (14.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ամեն մարդ այդ ուղղությամբ պետք է կատարի իր ձեռքից եկածը: Անձամբ ես` գիրք եմ գրում...


 :Shok: գիրք գրելով հայրենի՞ք են վերադարձնում

----------


## Շինարար

> գիրք գրելով հայրենի՞ք են վերադարձնում


Նաև, ամեն ինչ կարևոր է: Նույնիսկ եթե փողոցում արևածաղկի սերմ չես չրթում թափում, դա էլ է կարևոր:

----------

Lion (14.11.2009), REAL_ist (14.11.2009), Արիացի (14.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.11.2009)

----------


## Lion

> գիրք գրելով հայրենի՞ք են վերադարձնում


Կարևոր է, ու չնայած խոսքն իմ մասին է, բայց կրկին կասեմ - կարևոր է: Թող ամեն մեկը իր գործն անի, անի որակով և ինքնանվիրմամբ... այդ դեպքում շատ բան ուրիշ կերպ կիլնի :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (14.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Օբաման` քրդերի բարեկամ՚:* DTP կուսակցության առաջնորդ Ահմեդ Թյուրքը PKK-ROJ TV հեռուստաալիքին մեկնաբանություններ է արել Թուրքիայի Միլլի մեջլիսում ԱՄՆ նախագահի հետ իր հանդիպման մասին: Ինչպես գրում է ՙԶաման՚ թերթը, ըստ Թյուրքի, Օբաման ասել է, որ ինքը քրդերի բարեկամ է և կողմնակից դեմոկրատական քաղաքական հենքով քրդերի պայքարին: Թյուրքն ասել է, որ Միլլի մեջլիսի խոսնակի առանձնասենյակում իր հետ ծանոթանալիս Օբաման ուրախություն է արտահայտել ծանոթանալու ընդդիմության մեջ գտնվող և քաղաքական դաշտում գործող քրդական առաջնորդի հետ: ՙԵս տեսա, որ Օբաման տիրապետում է քրդական հարցին վերաբերող տեղեկատվությանը՚,- ասաց Թյուրքը: Օբամայի այն դիտողությանը, թե խնդիրը չպետք է ուժով լուծվի, Թյուրքը պատասխանել է. ՙՄենք նույնպես դեմ ենք ուժային լուծման, սակայն արդեն տեսել ենք 17 հազար մահ՚: Ամերիկայի ձայնի քրդերեն հաղորդման ժամանակ Թյուրքը հաղորդել է. ՙՄեր թղթածրարում, որը հանձնեցինք Օբամային, մենք ընդգծեցինք, որ ուզում ենք լուծել այդ խնդիրը Թուրքիայի շրջանակում, բայց կարիք ունենք մեր ինքնության ճանաչման՚: Բանակցությունները ընթացան շատ ջերմ մթնոլորտում: Օբաման ասել է, որ ինքը քրդերի բարեկամն է և կողմնակից է քրդերի ազգային շահերի ազատ արտահայտմանը: Օբաման ընդգծել է, որ ինքը կողմնակից է քրդերի քաղաքական պայքարին: *(ՙԳոլոս Արմենիի՚, 09.04.2009թ., էջ 4)*

----------


## Bruno

> *Թուրքիայում քուրդ գործիչների դեմ զանգվածային որս է սկսվել*
> 
> Հոկտեմբեր 28, 2011 | 15:16 
> Թուրքիայի Ստամբուլ եւ Ուրֆա քաղաքներում թուրքական ոստիկանությունը 24-ժամվա ընթացքում քուրդ գործիչների զանգվածային ձերբակալություններ է սկսել։
> 
> Firat գործակալության փոխանցմամբ՝  թուրքական ոստիկանությունը KCK-ի (PKK-ի քաղաքացիական կառույց. Քուրդիստանի հասարակությունների միություն) դեմ գործողությունների շրջանակներում խուզարկություններ է իրականացրել քրդական «Խաղաղություն եւ ժողովրդավարություն» կուսակցության գրասենյակներում, քուրդ գործիչների տներում եւ քրդական մշակույթի տներում։
> 
> Գործողությունների արդյունքում Ստամբուլում ձերբակալվել է 70 քուրդ գործիչ, իսկ Ուրֆայում՝ 24 գործիչ։
> 
> Թուրքիայում ոստիկանությունը վերջին 6 ամսվա մեջ ձերբակալվել են ավելի քան 4500 քրդեր, որոնց մեջ են քաղաքապետեր, լրագրողներ, հասարակական եւ քաղաքական գործիչներ։


http://news.am/arm/news/79789.html

Ոնց որ դեժավյու լինի մոտս:  :Think:

----------


## Tig

*Քրդերն իրենց վերահսկողության տա՞կ են վերցրել Սիրիայի հյուսիս-արևե՞լքը*
2012-07-26 17:14:26

Սիրիայի հյուսիս-արևելքում ապրող քրդերը իրենց վերահսկողության տակ են վերցրել այս շրջանի հիմնական քաղաքները: Նման տեղեկատվություն է տարածել բրիտանական The Guardian-ը: Այդ տեղեկավության համաձայն` ոչ մի լուրջ դիմակայությունը կառավարական ուժերը ցույց չեն տվել:

Սիրիայի քրդերի երկու հիմնական ռազմաքաղաքական միավորումները՝ Քրդական ազգային խորհուրդը և «Ժողովրդավարական միություն» կուսակցությունը, անցյալ շաբաթ համագործակցության և գործողությունների համակարգման շուրջ համաձայնագիր էին ստորագրել: Պայմանավորվածությունը ձեռք էր բերվել Էրբիլում՝ Իրաքյան Քրդստանի վարչական կենտրոնում: Գործը գլուխ բերելու հարցում Սիրիայի քրդերին գործուն աջակցություն են ցուցաբերել Իրաքի քրդերը, որտեղ փաստացի գոյություն ունի ինքնավար քրդական պետություն: Սիրիայի հյուսիս–արևելքում մոտ 2 մլն քուրդ է ապրում: Սիրիայի ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամի սկզբնական փուլում քրդերը չեզոքություն էին պաշտպանում:

Նկատենք, որ այս տեղեկատվության հետ կապված Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիբ Էրդողանը հայտարարել է, որ թե իրենց իրավունք է են վերապահում հետապնդել քրդերին Սիրիայի տարածքում:

Zham.am

----------


## Tig

*Սիրիայի քրդերը որոշել են համախմբվել ու դաշնային պետություն ստեղծել*
10:13 • 27.11.12

Սիրիայում բնակվող քրդերը որոշել են միավորվել ու դաշնային պետություն ստեղծել, ինչի վերաբերյալ համաձայնագիրն ընդունվել է նախկինում հակամարտող Ժողովրդավարական միություն կուսակցության և Քրդական ազգային խորհրդի կողմից, հայտնում է Взгляд-ը։

Բանակցությունների հաջողությանը նպաստել է իրաքյան քրդերի առաջնորդ Մասուդ Բարզանին, ով այս պարագայում հանդես է եկել միջնորդի դերում։

Ըստ երկկողմ համաձայնագրի՝ կուսակցությունները պայմանավորվել են համատեղ անվտանգության ծառայության ստեղծման, ռազմական ուժերի միավորման և սահմանամերձ գոտիների համատեղ հսկողության վերաբերյալ։ Սակայն 2 քաղաքական ուժերն էլ 1 ընդհանուր պահանջ ունեն՝ ուղղված պաշտոնական Դամասկոսին. քրդերին պետք է տրամադրվի ինքնավարություն և մի շարք իրավունքներ, որոնցից նրանք զրկված են եղել Հաֆեզի ու նրա հետնորդ Բաշար ալ-Ասադի իշխանության օրոք։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Սիրիայի ընդդիմադիր և հեղափոխական ուժերի ազգային կոալիցիայի նկատմամբ մոտեցումներին, ապա այս հարցում ԺՄԿ-ի և ՔԱԽ-ի մոտեցումները խիստ հակասական են։ ԺՄԿ-ն հստակ դեմ է արտահայտվում կոալիցիայի հետ համագործակցությանը, իսկ ՔԱԽ-ը դեռևս երկմտում է՝ չբացառելով համագործակցության տարբերակը։

Մերձավոր Արևելքի քրդերը հիմնականում բնակվում են Թուրքիայի, Իրաքի, Իրանի և Սիրիայի տարածքներում։ Անցած դարի կեսերից, երբ Արևմուտքը սկսեց հստակեցնել Մերձավոր Արևելքում իրենից կախում ունեցող երկրների սահմանները, բարձրացվեց նշված 4 երկրների տարածքում անկախ Քրդստանի ճանաչման հարցը, որը սակայն զարգացում չունեցավ։ Այդ ժամանակվանից ի վեր քրդական խնդիրը շարունակում է մնալ տարածաշրջանի կարևորագույն հարցերից մեկը։

Թերթ.am

----------

Freeman (04.12.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

